# British Schools in UAE



## Emilysdad (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We've just moved to Dubai and are looking for a good school for our 12 year old daughter. She is very shy but academically very smart. I want her to study IGCSEs and A Levels at some point and to attend a UK University (if she wants to). 

School fees are shocking here for an outstanding school which means I'm forced to consider lesser schools which frankly makes me feel very uncomfortable. How can my daughter achieve an outstanding education she (every child) deserves without selling the family home?

Also, my wife's new friend has her children at an online school (sorry the name escapes me) which teaches from the UK. Is an online school an option?

Any help very much appreciated


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved your post to tge Dubai forum where you should get more input.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

School fees are not really shocking when you consider how much income tax you are not paying here and the educational allowances that companies pay.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Emilysdad said:


> School fees are shocking here for an outstanding school which means I'm forced to consider lesser schools which frankly makes me feel very uncomfortable. How can my daughter achieve an outstanding education she (every child) deserves without selling the family home?


She'll get the outstanding education once she's back home at the uni.

Anyway, school ratings issued by the KHDA doesn't mean much. If a school has poor record in arabic and islamic studies, it doesn't get "outstanding" rating, even if it excels in maths/science/other.

You might as well go to an outstanding school, one that costs arm & leg, and end up with a last-minute substitute teacher(s), with an experience of 2 years somewhere in UK before they decided to try their luck in UAE. One of my friends who got a job in a renown school as a PE teacher (which she is) also had to jump in more than once as an English teacher (which she definitely isn't).


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Emilysdad said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We've just moved to Dubai and are looking for a good school for our 12 year old daughter. She is very shy but academically very smart. I want her to study IGCSEs and A Levels at some point and to attend a UK University (if she wants to).
> 
> ...


I do not want to be harsh - but what were you thinking moving here without having done the research on the cost of education? That too for a 12 year old where education is a bit more serious than what it would be for a younger child.

UAE schools are cheaper than private schools anywhere else in the world - what is different is that there are no free/public schooling options.

I do not agree with some of the posters here on the quality of some of the outstanding schools - my son goes to one of those, and I definitely am quite happy. But that is besides the point.

What is your budget?

There are a number of decent mid priced schools which would be rated "good" or "very good" which are decent options too. The difference with the outstanding schools might be the quality of teachers and infrastructure, but that too marginally. The teaching methodology etc will be very similar. But the mid priced/mid rated schools will also not be cheap in the absolute sense.

Do not opt for the cheapest of the British schools unless you have to. Some of these would have too many students to a class, and the quality and methodology of teaching may not be great.


----------

